# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika latine

## KlaraPink

Personalisht me pelqen shume muzika latine dhe do doja shume te dija se c'menidim keni ne vecanti per baladat latine dhe kengetartet tuaj te preferuar te Amerikes Latine?

----------


## cool_shqype

Mark Anthony eshte nje kngetar latin te cilin e kam shum ne konsiderate

----------


## Diella1

Them qe Buena Vista Social Club jane mbreterit e muzikes latine,

----------


## Serioze



----------


## Serioze



----------


## MI CORAZON

:syte zemra: 




Beautiful!!

----------

sirena_adria (15-02-2022)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Doja te postoja edhe nje kenge tjeter, por ia harrova emrin atij kengetarit, me te bukurit qe ka patur Meksika ndonjehere. LOL, cudi, qe ia harrova!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

CARLOS SANTANA

----------


## sirena_adria

Masterpiece ! 




 :syte zemra:    Juanes - La Camisa Negra (MTV Unplugged)

----------


## sirena_adria

Belíssima ! 




 :syte zemra:    Julio Iglesias & Thalia - Quién Será REMIX [ 2020 ] Fan Video

----------


## sirena_adria

Super HIT Planetar ! 




 :syte zemra:    Erika Ender & Roberto Carlos - Despacito (En Vivo)



*  Released on January 12, 2017, the song was written by Luis Fonsi, Erika Ender and Daddy Yankee *

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despacito

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:    Alvaro Soler - La Cintura [Remix] ft. Flo Rida, TINI

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:    Ángeles Arboleda - Amnesia

April 2022

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:    No me basta - Dvicio y Angeles Arboleda (En directo)

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:    Angeles Arboleda - Mujer de Mentira (Videoclip Oficial)

July 2021

----------

